# Need some knowledge!! ASAP



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

My *Dear Hubby* surprised me with 6 tiny, tiny, Plymouth Barred Rock chicks! We set everything up in our basement and we have a brooding light. Thats the question...its a white light...does it have to be a infra-red light or is that OK? OMG...they are so tiny! Made sure they are eating and drinking and temp at 90* Is that right? Any advice would be deeply appreciated! Thanks! Jen


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

If they are about a day old or so you want the temp about 95 then reduce the heat by 5 degrees each week. Watch the chicks if they huddle together they are cold, if they are puffed up and panting they are hot they should be evenly dispersed. Happy chicks make happy noise. You should have a warm area and a cooler area in the brooder so chicks can go to either place if they like. If they are unhappy or cold you will know by the chirps of distress. It's a higher pitched panic sort of sound. Make sure they know where the food and water is. You can put marbles or rocks in the water to keep them from drowning. I like a red light because it allowed them to rest better. Hope this helps out. You can dip their beaks into the water so they know where it is. Also you might add some electrolytes and vitamins to the water, you can use sugar in a pinch. I prefer the electrolytes. Use pine shavings as litter ceder can kill chicks. I like to use medicated chick starter to help prevent cocci but that's personal choice and you don't have to use it. Keep a thermostat inside to check there temp. Keep them away from drafts and cold places. I keep mine in the house until they feather out. Have fun and enjoy your babies! A great book to read is the chicken whispers guide to keeping or storeys guide to raising chickens or raising chickens for dummies, I read all those books and they are wonderful and full of great information! Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures...I know we all like pictures!! Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much * realsis* for all that good information! This is my second bunch of babies so I know some...just wondered about that white light?? I will be getting the red tomorrow! Thanks! Aren't they the cutest? Jen


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

They are so adorable! Congratulations! What a sweet hubby you have to bring you those precious babies! Enjoy them! My babies are going on 7 weeks now! I can't believe how fast they grow! Mine are silkies, I'll show you some baby pics and show you what they look like now. They look so funny because they are silkies and are getting there head poof feathers! Poor babies look so funny with those head feathers coming in! Have fun and post lots of pictures of your beautiful babies! Here are mine, when they we're small and now


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's more picts: )


----------



## LICHICK28 (Jan 1, 2013)

They say that the red light avoids birds picking on each others feathers. I've always just use red to avoid that problem


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Awe, what cuties. You're going to love them. Barred Rocks are such a friendly breed. Mine keep trying to ride around on my shoulder but they've long since grown too big for this!

I used a white light with mine with no problems... I guess it might screw up their sleeping or encourage pecking but I haven't had any problems there... however if you want to get the gentler red light you certainly have the time to do so.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well congratulations on those precious new babies Jen!!!  I have 3 barred rocks. They were 3 of my 6 first day old chicks. Very hardy, very friendly, great breed. You'll just love them. What a hubby! He found them too cute to resist too didn't he.  

realsis - spot on advice! My gosh your little ones are just adorable!!! I never see silkies my way so seeing them on here has been a treat.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

realsis just love your babies... don't you just wish they stayed little longer!? Thanks to all of you on your advise...I will be getting the red light tomorrow! I already have 13 RIR's, full grown laying little ladies! Just love them! Seen pictures of the Barred Rock and told my hubby if I ever got more it would be that kind...I heard what great chickens they were... As they grow I'll keep the pics coming! Jen


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

i love this sight. thanks everyone for all the info. I ve learned alot from everyone.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm here for ya!! I came home with 3 a few years back, and had even less info. A white light, or clear bulb will be fine. I used a clear bulb with mine, and they didn't go blind or anything. I had it in the corner of the box, and if they got hot, they could move away from it. Make sure the water isn't deep enough for them to fall in and drown. They don't know that they can't swim, and they don't know that they need to!! Chick starter, and they will be fine. If you see them in a clump of little fuzzy bodies, then they are cold. If they are away from the light, then they are hot. Good luck!!!


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

Love those poofy heads!!!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice score... I miss my barred rocks they were a good breed.


----------

